# dieses Jahr gibts ne gute Ernte



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2019)

Hi,

die Hitze des letzten Sommer zeigt hier seine guten Seiten. Es wird dieses Jahr ne gute Ernte von "deutschen Zitronen" geben. Es hängen trotz einigem "Fallobst" im Winterquatier immer noch 38 Zitronen an dem ca. 2m Bäumchen. Dieses liefert, da eine Veredelung, vollkommen normale saftreiche, genieß- und verwertbare "Supermarktzitronen"

MfG Frank


----------



## Ls650tine (22. Juni 2019)

Hi Frank,
ich hab drei Zitronenbäumchen, aus Samen von Supermarkt-Zitronen selbst gezogen. Sie sind jetzt 2 Jahre, ca. 70 cm hoch und schön buschig gewachsen. Meinst ich bekomme da auch mal genießbare Früchte? Wie alt muss denn so ein Baum/Busch sein, dass er Früchte trägt? Wenn nicht - auch nicht schlimm, sie sehen ja hübsch aus. 
LG Tine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2019)

Hi Tine,

die Sämlinge werden vermutlich keine vernüftig verwertbaren Früchte liefern da sie meißtens wieder in die Wildform zurückfallen - war zumindest beim Kumpel so (da gabs recht dornige Sträucher, kleine Früchte mit sehr dicker Schale und kaum saftig).
Mit 4-5 Jahren dürften zumindest erste Blüten kommen, die Fruchtreife bei Zitronen, Orangen, Pampelmusen dauert übrigens rund 18 Monate

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo Tine,
bei vielen Zitrussorten liest man, dass sie wahrscheinlich von Sämlingen abstammen, die irgendwo zufällig entdeckt wurden. Die wurden dann auf Unterlagen, die dafür geeignet sind gepfropft und weiter kultiviert. Z.B. Bitterorangen. Dann sind sie robuster und können standardisiert gepflegt werden.
So ist es z.B. Bei der Clementine beschrieben.

Also am besten noch ein paar Jahre warten und sehen was dabei raus kommt.

Ich habe vier Sämlinge von Supermarktmandarinen / Clementinen. Der älteste ist von November 2015. Bisher hat noch keinen geblüht. Aber wie Du schreibst: schöne Pflanzen sind es allemal.

Frank, das wird echt ne tolle Ernte!
Meine Frau ist auch ganz begeistert dass wir Zitronen im Garten haben.


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Juni 2019)

Leider sind bei uns im Moment keine reif 
  

Oh doch- die kleine Frucht rechts ist bald dran.


----------

